# hi guys i have a question how can i turn meth oil into cocaine



## Felix34-73 (Nov 27, 2022)

I synthesized methylamine and p2p and then I got meth oil with Nabh4

Friends, I want to turn meth oil into cocaine. If I make ph 6, put it in the freezer and mix it with 70% caffeine, will it be cocaine?
@G.Patton
@William Dampier
@HIGGS BOSSON
@HEISENBERG​


----------



## HEISENBERG

There is no way to turn methamphetamine into cocaine.


----------



## Felix34-73

HEISENBERG said:


> There is no way to turn methamphetamine into cocaine.



HEISENBERGI won't use caffeine, I wrote it by mistake, my friend, there must be a method, it is done with amphetamine, why not with methamphetamine


----------



## Acidosis

hello friend, I want to speak respectfully but: how are you going to convert amphetamine into cocaine, friend? They are two completely different products, what you propose is as absurd as saying: how can I turn a dog into a cat??, please here serious topics are discussed and if you are not up to the task, stay away from writing absurd and nonsensical things.


----------



## Felix34-73

Acidosis said:


> hello friend, I want to speak respectfully but: how are you going to convert amphetamine into cocaine, friend? They are two completely different products, what you propose is as absurd as saying: how can I turn a dog into a cat??, please here serious topics are discussed and if you are not up to the task, stay away from writing absurd and nonsensical things.



Acidosisdude, this method is real, do you know how it's done, don't comment if you don't know.


----------



## Felix34-73

HEISENBERG said:


> There is no way to turn methamphetamine into cocaine.



HEISENBERGI want to understand not how methamphetamine is converted into cocaine, but how methamphetamine is used like cocaine.


----------



## Felix34-73

@HEISENBERG​


----------



## HEISENBERG

As you have already been told, these are two completely different products. I have nothing more to add.


----------



## Felix34-73

HEISENBERG said:


> As you have already been told, these are two completely different products. I have nothing more to add.



HEISENBERGIs it possible to get pure speed from meth oil?
I stopped adding caffeine I didn't know it was harmful to health


----------



## Felix34-73 (Nov 27, 2022)

I want to use it nasally, meth is not very popular in my country.


----------



## Lilred

Lmfao th



Acidosis said:


> hello friend, I want to speak respectfully but: how are you going to convert amphetamine into cocaine, friend? They are two completely different products, what you propose is as absurd as saying: how can I turn a dog into a cat??, please here serious topics are discussed and if you are not up to the task, stay away from writing absurd and nonsensical things.



Acidosis
This is hilairous but what i understand out if this is he wants to produce ampthimine not cocaine lmao he wants to sniff it


----------



## OttoBulletproof

Yeah I think he wants to know how to turn his freebase into the hydrochloride salt.


----------



## OttoBulletproof

There's a guide in this forum actually under this link: https://bbgate.com/threads/methamphetamine-synthesis-from-p2p-by-nabh4-reduction-medium-scale.600/

*"Producing methamphetamine hydrochloride.*
Start now bubbling this 1000 ml with HCl-gas via 2 L Schlenk flask (or round bottom flask with vacuum quickfit), while this 2 L flask stands in ice bath on magn. mixer and blends vigorously. Check pH frequently, proceed until pH 6. Pour the now acidified 1000 ml in a 2 L evaporation flask and put on Rotavap machine. Spee~100 rpm, t° = 80 °C, little vacuum=0.8 bar (water-jet aspirator is enough), to hold the flask. After distillating off nearly all the DCM, suddenly the contents of the flask turns from dark honey colour to creamy milk color, and it dries out to a round cake on the bottom. Remove the ~0.5 L DCM, now in the collector flask, and hang that empty flask on again. Now put full vacuum on to remove the last traces of water.

Cleaning by 3 x recrystallization: put minimum quantity of hot (40 °C) dry DCM (or dry 98%+ ethanol) in the flask until the last remains of the dry stuff dissolves, and add 4x this DCM-quantity in the form of dry acetone. Close with stopper and put 1 hr in freezer. A solid dirty-white crystal mass is formed with a layer of dark red fluid on top of it. Decant the fluid and repeat this step another 2x and 2 hrs. You have, the last time, snow-white crystals of racemic methamphetamine hydrochloride. Dry Weight = *141.5* g, close to quantitative yield."

Another one with less equipment and no hcl gas also in this forum: https://bbgate.com/threads/methamphetamine-crystallization-and-ice-manufacturing.465/
Just read up on it.


----------

